# 3-4 guys need club or lease



## thurmongene (May 1, 2012)

In Hall county, can go to any of the nine surrounding counties. We need a club or a lease.  thank you. contact us, please.


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 2, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## thurmongene (May 2, 2012)

thanks Mr. Buckhunter, I see its even farther from me than Hancock co.  thats to far for me, even Hancock is 120 mi. from me.


----------



## stuart smith (May 3, 2012)

I have openings in Jones County.(404)499-4311


----------



## GA DAWG (May 3, 2012)

What kind of money you looking at spending?


----------



## thurmongene (May 5, 2012)

*the 3 of us*

the 3 of us want to find a club to join or land to lease for deer hunting  in Hall county or the 9 surrounding counties.
 You won't regret it.


----------



## thurmongene (May 5, 2012)

*from Cobb to Hall*

or/and the nine counties around Hall.  Three mature men looking for land to lease or club to join for deer and tree rats.  My grandson is 13 and needs this experience. thank you guys.


----------



## thurmongene (May 6, 2012)

*between I75 and I 85 north of Atlanta*

three mature men with children and grandchildren looking for a lease or club will respect the land and the owner.


----------



## KDams (May 6, 2012)

I have 1200ac in greene co this is a family club, great place for kids to get there first deer camp has water,elect. if you want more details call 706 367 2639


----------

